# Converting Brute Trashcan to water tank?



## Corrado (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello, I've came across my first job that requires my own water. I'm kind of in a rush and don't want to spend top dollar for a tank at the moment. I was wondering if converting a big trashcan into a tank would work for my pressure washer? Also, was wondering if anyone can provide a detailed guide on how to.
Another question, would a 30 gal trash can be plenty for a couple 1 story house washes and driveways?

Thanks


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

At two gallons per minute, you'll have to work really fast. You might also need to elevate the container to provide some supply pressure to the pressure washer.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Doubt trash cans would hold up to the travel there and you will moist likely run out of water. Also a HUGE time suck so plan and price accordingly.

I used several 55gal drums that I had for a small restaurant/concrete customer a couple of times. Water wasn't accessible early enough. Still needed more (5.6gpm) and a neighboring Golden Coral was nice enough to donate the water at 430 am. I usually tell people expect 400-600 gallons of water to be on the safe side depending on project size.


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 16, 2015)

Not to be that guy but.. :whistling2:

If you're in a rush, and not wanting to spend top dollar, there's a good chance your job outcome will reflect that 

You didn't tell us what specs of the machine your using, what if your pump gets cavitation out there, how will you correct it?
Whats your standard procedure for cleaning a house or driveway? Depending on that time multiplied by your machines gpm will give you a rough estimate.

I don't know your relationship with the client and expectations, but I would either go rent a rig, or buy some equipment, or sub it out :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Tonyg said:


> Doubt trash cans would hold up to the travel there and you will moist likely run out of water. Also a HUGE time suck so plan and price accordingly.
> 
> I used several 55gal drums that I had for a small restaurant/concrete customer a couple of times. Water wasn't accessible early enough. Still needed more (5.6gpm) and a neighboring Golden Coral was nice enough to donate the water at 430 am. I usually tell people expect 400-600 gallons of water to be on the safe side depending on project size.


He sointly will. :yes:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Corrado (Nov 14, 2015)

I appreciate everyone trying to help out... I ended up buying two 50 gal drums and this amount barely got half of one driveway completed... I have a 4.0 gal machine and it's looking like I'm going to need 4-600 gallons.. Now I have a problem of carrying that amount of weight with my Dodge dakota with a 5x10 utility trailer ......I was so excited and even plumbed a T valve with a shutoff at the ass of my truck... I doubt its my process of how much water is being used. We use a pump up spraying bleach, and then surface clean it.. There is a river in the back though, so I'm thinking about going back and pumping it out of that. Anyone know if the filter on my comet pump will be enough for any unwanted river objects?

I have a future job in about a month with a miles worth of sidewalk cleaned... I'm going to need a water truck


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Outside the box idea: what if you converted your truck bed into a tank with a valve on the underside?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Corrado said:


> I appreciate everyone trying to help out... I ended up buying two 50 gal drums and this amount barely got half of one driveway completed... I have a 4.0 gal machine and it's looking like I'm going to need 4-600 gallons.. Now I have a problem of carrying that amount of weight with my Dodge dakota with a 5x10 utility trailer ......I was so excited and even plumbed a T valve with a shutoff at the ass of my truck... I doubt its my process of how much water is being used. We use a pump up spraying bleach, and then surface clean it.. There is a river in the back though, so I'm thinking about going back and pumping it out of that. Anyone know if the filter on my comet pump will be enough for any unwanted river objects?
> 
> I have a future job in about a month with a miles worth of sidewalk cleaned... I'm going to need a water truck


We've done some farmhouses that had low-yield wells so we had to have water brought in. Around here, the ag chemical companies will provide full water tankers to their customers for little or no cost. We did have to cobble together a stack of plumbing fitting to make the transition down to GHT.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Why, exactly, do you have to bring water?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

driftweed said:


> Outside the box idea: what if you converted your truck bed into a tank with a valve on the underside?


Install a lot of baffles if you attempt something like that.

Check the payload and GVWR of your truck before you fill the bed with water and set yourself in motion.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> Install a lot of baffles if you attempt something like that.
> 
> Check the payload and GVWR of your truck before you fill the bed with water and set yourself in motion.


Or get a quick and expensive lesson in "free surface effect".


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Corrado said:


> I appreciate everyone trying to help out... I ended up buying two 50 gal drums and this amount barely got half of one driveway completed... I have a 4.0 gal machine and it's looking like I'm going to need 4-600 gallons.. Now I have a problem of carrying that amount of weight with my Dodge dakota with a 5x10 utility trailer ......I was so excited and even plumbed a T valve with a shutoff at the ass of my truck... I doubt its my process of how much water is being used. We use a pump up spraying bleach, and then surface clean it.. There is a river in the back though, so I'm thinking about going back and pumping it out of that. Anyone know if the filter on my comet pump will be enough for any unwanted river objects?
> 
> I have a future job in about a month with a miles worth of sidewalk cleaned... I'm going to need a water truck


Contact your city/county for a meter to use the fire hydrant.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Why do you have all these jobs requiring a mobile water supply? (especially residential)

Water costs the customer $5-$8 per 1000 gallons.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

You should think about passing on a job if it's way beyond your current capabilities. Don't put yourself in a situation where you might lose money and damage your companies reputation.

If you expect more of these types of jobs then you should invest in a proper setup. In my area used tanks aren't tough to find, but at certain point weight and safety become an issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I once had to use 600 feet (4 150 rolls) of garden hose...maybe that's an option for you?


----------



## fredo (Nov 20, 2011)

Curious of the outcome...did it work?


Fred
http://dqpainting.com/


----------



## JLC (Jul 11, 2012)

I have always been the type that if you are going to do a job - invest in the best equipment. Sounds like you are doing all this on a shoe string budget. Spend the money - do it right and do it safe.


----------



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

Well, blue plastic barrels,might work.Cut a drain hole at bottom on side.For water pressure.with small lid on top..but man..the water wiggling around.


----------



## Corrado (Nov 14, 2015)

It worked, but found out I use a lot more water than I thought I did lol... 100 gallons and half the driveway was only washed 



fredo said:


> Curious of the outcome...did it work?
> 
> 
> Fred
> http://dqpainting.com/


----------



## Corrado (Nov 14, 2015)

Was a house with a well and there was no power to the house due to it being sold.. The asshole neighbor wouldnt let me hook up to his hose even after offering $20...



PressurePros said:


> Why do you have all these jobs requiring a mobile water supply? (especially residential)
> 
> Water costs the customer $5-$8 per 1000 gallons.


----------

